# Baby M.tigrinis!!!



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

*Baby M.tigrinus!!!*

Woo-Hoo!!!! I just got a box of baby Merodontotus tigrinus in today! They are just too cool!!!!!!
I'll try to get pics of the little squirts later.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

sounds like a livebearer eh?  what is this species again?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

This is no livebearer. This is a catfish, and a BIG one. I do mean BIG. They are *very* pretty, though. Imagine a 4 ft long cross between a Zebra pleco and a shovelnose. Horrendously expensive and hard to get. Congrats to Treasurechest on finding this true treasure!


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Very nice catfish, I wouldnt say hard to get at all but very expensive.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Seen them everywhere but couldn't afford one myself .

We need pics! I've only seen the "fake one" in person, but not a true one. Still was priced at about 75 dollars though lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

Aww these catfish are gorgeous. I've always loved tigs. 

Pics please!


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

The little squirts don't look like much yet. Just bluish-gray upper body with whitish undersides. They don't develop the stripes until they grow some more.
They do already have nice tail streamers though!

I just took these pics yesterday. The cats have grown 1/4" in a week! If you look close, you can see they are just starting to show some striping.

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t217/TREASURECHESTAQUATICS/Tig.jpg

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t217/TREASURECHESTAQUATICS/Tigs-1.jpg


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

pics posted


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

very cool! those catfish seem really cool! I still got to stick with corys 
They are great though!


----------



## StarLab (Jan 14, 2007)

Yes. A nice find indeed!

Currently, we have a False Tigrinus (Brachyplatystoma juruense) in our store ATM at $44.99CAD. He's about 6" long...

However the True Tigrinus, if I were to order one, would retail at about $1300.00CAD. I've been told this fish (supplier only has one) is 1.5' in length. I've seen a picture (I would share but photo is copyrighted) and it is one hell of a beautiful catfish!

Well worth the high price tag IMO.

Enjoy your new "children"


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Very nice!

Yes, the price does go up a heck of a lot as they get bigger. I've seen it go from 170 dollars for a few incher, to 700 for a 8 incher.


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

I received 10 of these little beauties! None of them are for sale right now, but I am keeping two and a very good friend of mine has reserved two....that will leave six available once they grow alot more. I am thinking of selling a few at the 6-8" range, and a few at the 10"+ range.


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

Here's some updated pics with the fish showing alot of striping now. They have grown 30-50% in the short time I've had them.

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t217/TREASURECHESTAQUATICS/SripeTig.jpg


http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t217/TREASURECHESTAQUATICS/NiceTigStripe.jpg


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

awww, they're gorgeous, treasurechest! I love those little tigs!


----------



## osiris214 (Jul 28, 2007)

nice


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Wow they look great! Can we get some new pics? They sound like they are growing like weeds.


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

*GROWING FAST!!! New Tigrinus pics*




















Fat porkers aren't they?
The top one is my favorite...look how it's tail streamer does a curly-cue.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

fat porkers for sure. they look awsome. how many do you have left and how big are they now?


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

fishbguy said:


> fat porkers for sure. they look awsome. how many do you have left and how big are they now?



5 left available. They are 7"+ now without the streamers.


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

Ok, if you still have any got updated pics? They must be ginormous by now!


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

Sold the last two this week. I of course kept one for myself and it's close to 9" now. I will update pics soon.


----------

